# Nutrilife dog food?



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Bumppppppp


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at their website, it is very sparse. I would want to know if they have their own manufacturing plant or, if not, who makes their food. Is their fish meal ethoxyquin free... including E free from their suppliers? From the looks of the site, they've been in business since 2006. However, the site only looks partially done???? Raises alot of questions to me. I'll be interested in hearing if there are others feeding this food and what their experience has been.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Looking at their website, it is very sparse. I would want to know if they have their own manufacturing plant or, if not, who makes their food. Is their fish meal ethoxyquin free... including E free from their suppliers? From the looks of the site, they've been in business since 2006. However, the site only looks partially done???? Raises alot of questions to me. I'll be interested in hearing if there are others feeding this food and what their experience has been.



Well I have no idea what ethoxyquin is but the bag says dont wet the food or leave it in a warm environment to prevent moisture....

I dont know I'm just going to see how he does on it with this bag and then probably switch him to Fromm which was my original choice.


eeeee a couple of more hours and he is MINE ALLLL MINE


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA..... charge those camera batteries!!!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't wet the food?? Enzo is almost 5 months old and he still barely touches his food if I don't put water on it. lol That definitely wouldn't work for us! I'm confused about why they don't want you to wet the food...??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's often said not to moisten food preserved with citric acid. I don't know the validity of that though.


----------

